# what happened to burton's quality control?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Most burton boards break in that same way (from experience and other people's posts).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Any boards going to break when you land that way. I can take a brand new board out of the wrapper and break it one run it's just physics it's not even a manufacturing defect thats your fault.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Any boards going to break when you land that way. I can take a brand new board out of the wrapper and break it one run it's just physics it's not even a manufacturing defect thats your fault.


my ride dh didn't. so that already invalidates your point.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's not right. I ride hard and land tail heavy all the time off 20+ footers and that has only happened to me once in my almost 20 years of jumping. And I ride boards that I'm way too heavy for. Looks like burton is right up there with the worst of them.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Buck Furton.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Karasene said:


> Buck Furton.


truth in disguise


edit: i like burton pants.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Burton stuff breaks: "OHH WTFZ0RZ burton is teh weaksauce cheap gear!!11!!1! evil corporation ARRGHH"

Rome stuff breaks: "It's ok just send it back! Rome is just cool like that!"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> my ride dh didn't. so that already invalidates your point.


Oh please I break about 5 boards a year on average. I'm going to guess you just ended up landing backseat washing out and tomahawking down the landing your tail stuck in and the momentum of your body caused it to bend the wrong way and snap. Suck it up that's not a manufacturing defect that's a bunch of people riding like fuckwads that don't know how to land a jump and it broke.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Any boards going to break when you land that way. I can take a brand new board out of the wrapper and break it one run it's just physics it's not even a manufacturing defect thats your fault.


You are wrong! I doubt a NS would break that way. And I'd like to think a Lib Tech wouldent (I havent heard of them breaking like that but they do delam for people) At any rate warranty should cover it in the first year for any respectable brand and NS would cover it for 3.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh please I break about 5 boards a year on average.





BurtonAvenger said:


> Suck it up that's not a manufacturing defect that's a bunch of people riding like fuckwads that don't know how to land a jump and it broke.


I think you just called yourself a fuckwad that doesn't know how to land a jump


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

freshy said:


> You are wrong! I doubt a NS would break that way. And I'd like to think a Lib Tech wouldent (I havent heard of them breaking like that but they do delam for people) At any rate warranty should cover it in the first year for any respectable brand and NS would cover it for 3.


Oh yeah cause NS's don't break. Guess when I pushed the base of my Heritage through the topsheet last season that was just a freak fluke huh? Boards break I've broken over 5 NS decks in the last 3 years. I snapped the nose on my Circuit like that opening day last year, had a revolver do the tail in, all boards will break. 

Look up what is covered by a warranty. It's 1 to 3 years of manufacturers defect not some fucktard riding into a rail or landing backseat on a jump. People have this huge sense of entitlement on warranties that they don't even understand, next time read the little card that comes with any snowboard product that describes in detail what is and isn't covered under warranty.

I know how to land a jump but I also know why my boards break. Most it's usually from landing on a rock and blowing it apart or snapping the core sacrificing the board over sacrificing my body.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

^ u must weight 300 lbs then. cus it's the first board i ever cracked like that and i was shocked. and no the tail did not dig in the snow. landing tail heavy from a small 25ft shouldn't do that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I weigh 165lbs and break boards more now than when I was 280lbs.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I weigh 165lbs and break boards more now than when I was 280lbs.


can u post some pics of the boards u broke? if u took pics...


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard Burton's break easier than some other brands. I have a friend who broke the tail on her malolo on her 3rd day out. She just washed out and it cracked. It was replaced under warranty, no problems and she hasn't had a problem since. 

For what it is worth, I won't buy a Burton board anyways. Although, I do like their boots. They fit well.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

your fault for not checking to make sure that the core was strong enough to take an impact


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> your fault for not checking to make sure that the core was strong enough to take an impact


right, when you get shot it's your fault for not dodging the bullet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I think you just called yourself a fuckwad that doesn't know how to land a jump


LOL no doubt!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I break about 5 boards a year on average.... that's a bunch of people riding like fuckwads that don't know how to land a jump and it broke.


So, uh... what's this saying? 

:cheeky4:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Any time you're messing around with a board you risk breaking it.. guess what people they aren't made out of titanium.

Yes I've seen a Lib break the same way as my friend landed funny on a front flip and guess what, he had to buy a new one. If you spent a ton of money and want the board to last a long time.. don't take it to the park. Go get a used park board you can beat the shit outta so when stuff like this happen you don't get upset and think your getting new free gear.

Also don't buy a board online.. if you got it from a board shop that's interested in expanding business and you're 10x more likely to bring something like this in and get a break on your next purchase. I know I help spread word about my shop enough that if I ran into this problem I can pretty much get a new board at wholesale price. Go back where you bought this thing and get on first name basis with the owner. 

Otherwise.. better luck next time.


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

Sup everybody. I actually signed up for this forum just so I can post and follow up with this.
So the whammy bar belongs to me, jegnorge is my park buddy.

So just a little background:
I bought the Custom V Rocker (with Exile ESTs M5) in Stratton March 7 2010.
Rode it for like 8 days, and then the break happened.
Paid $70 to ship it to them, and got to pick between a whammy bar & sweet talker, cuz they were all out of Custom Flying V's

Get the Whammy bar, and it comes with the in-channel screw pieces, but NOT the to screws, luckily I saved my m5 screws and they fit, BUT the bindings just would not stay put until I used a socket wrench. Also ended up using hockey tape as washers to lock that sh!t down.

So, 1st day on the whammy was a fail testing day because of the loose bindings, 2nd day i only hit the airbag, 3rd day was basic riding @ jay peak where i spent majority of my day teaching, and practicing tail and nose presses. To wake up Saturday morning, geared up and like "WTF again!!!???"""

still rode it cuz i paid for this trip already and it held together still.

anyhow, so I called in today bout the whammy replacement.
Did it on skype so I recorded the convo and WILL be posting it all over the internet.

here is my original email to Burton re: the Custom V Rocker, images and such included as well
___

From: Alex C 
Sent: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 2:33 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Warranty info 

Good Afternoon Burton team 

I just called Riders services in regards to a warranty claim and wanted to submit picture for review.

I can honestly say I am an intermediate rider, able to tail press, basic buttering, comfortable sticking 25 & 35 footers doings straight air grabs only. 

So it boggles my mind as to how I even got this crack on the board because yesterday was my ‘chill-out’ riding day with the gf. no wipeouts either. 

This is my 3rd board, 2nd Burton one. I’d really like to continue riding Burton so I hope this can be taken care of.

I have a trip to Whistler coming up in Feb.


I bought this Custom V rocker from the Burton shop in Stratton’s village March 7th 2010, along with Exile ESTs


I uploaded the photos for review, and can be found here: ImageShack Album - 4 images

no damage to the bottom at all.
4 images in total


if you need to call me, please feel free, ************

this is my primary email, my alternate is *****************

Thanks very much for your time
and all the best


Hope to hear some good news soon =)


-Alex C



_______
Subject: RE: Warranty info
Date: Wed, 12 Jan 2011 15:54:05 -0500
From: [email protected]

Hi Alex, 

That looks to me like a legit break!

Give us a call at the number below and we will set you up with a Warranty claim. Our Warranty Dept will be sure to take care of you, and they have a 48 turn-around time!

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Mike
Burton Rider Sevice Rep.
800-881-3138



___
From: Alex 
Sent: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 7:30 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Warranty info

Thanks for the reply Mike

I called in and spoke to Liz, ( i believe it was 


I just wanted to confirm the info before I send it in 

My RA number that should go on the OUTSIDE of the box is: 41****7 

Address to send it to is:

CDEC
800 Rue Sud
Cowansville, Quebec
J2K 2Y3

correct? 

And also will the board be repaired, or replaced? 

if replaced, do I get the same board? 

Just need to plan ahead because I bought custom decals, and stomp

In terms of compensation for those things, do you offer any of that as well?

I do not want to sound like I am cheap or anything, it just sucks that I have to re-invest time and money to get my board back the way I want it to be..

on a side note, I know the average turn around is 48 hours, and that you have no control of the shipping timeframes

but I actually had a chalet booked at Blue mountain for this weekend.

If I ride on the board and it gets worse, does that void my warranty..?
any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.
but thanks again

all the best =)



___
Hi Alex,

First off, I would not recommend that you ride the board, both for warranty sake and for your personal safety! 

The address is correct, and the RA number does go on the outside of the box.

As for shipping the board, warranty is going to match the shipping method you choose, so if you 2-day it to them they’ll 2-day it back.

I’m not sure what they will do as far as replacing the board, but they will contact you when the board arrives to discuss your options. You can ask them about the decals and stomp pads at that time.

Thanks!

Mike
Burton Rider Sevice Rep.
800-881-3138



_________________________________________________
So as is stands now, I spoke with Vince H the supervisor there, and sent him the pics of the whammy
when I get this all settled, ill post more, and the recorded convo too

--------
As for that BurtonAvenger guy. Wow, you are... sumthing, i dont know what, but sumthing RETARDED, shut your m-f'n mouth.
please and thank you


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

ooh and on a side note

I attempted a front flip which failed cuz i shoulda taken off from the knuckle instead of the lip.

landed on my side, dug my tail into the ground but ZERO damage to it

RIDICULOUS


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just get a smokin snowboard next time. 3 year warranty no question and their wooops warranty where they replace it at cost for any reason at all...even if you send them the video of you cracking it with a vice.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Argo said:


> Just get a smokin snowboard next time. 3 year warranty no question and their wooops warranty where they replace it at cost for any reason at all...even if you send them the video of you cracking it with a vice.


is this true?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chingy_ said:


> --------
> As for that BurtonAvenger guy. Wow, you are... sumthing, i dont know what, but sumthing RETARDED, shut your m-f'n mouth.
> please and thank you


You got lucky Burton took pity on your stupid ass that break is impact damage. You understand what an impact is? It means you hit it hard. Go read your fucking warranty card and guarantee it isn't covered. Should be happy that Burton just happened to have a surplus of decks they needed to get rid of otherwise you'd be up shits creek without a paddle and your hand would be elbow deep in feces. Warranties are for manufacturing defects not fucktards like you that land in the backseat and snap a board.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You got lucky Burton took pity on your stupid ass that break is impact damage. You understand what an impact is? It means you hit it hard. Go read your fucking warranty card and guarantee it isn't covered. Should be happy that Burton just happened to have a surplus of decks they needed to get rid of otherwise you'd be up shits creek without a paddle and your hand would be elbow deep in feces. Warranties are for manufacturing defects not fucktards like you that land in the backseat and snap a board.


actually when i called burton they said if the base isn't damaged, just the top that cracked it's not impact damage since you can't prove it. therefore it's considered a manufacturing defect. perhaps u would like to get your facts straight. since u said u weight like 165 lbs, perhaps u would stop riding kids boards since u said u break 5 board a year.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Karasene said:


> is this true?


Yup. Anything you do to the board within the 3 year warranty and you can buy a replacement from Smokin for what it costs them to make it. This is less than what a shop pays to buy the board. 
Just another reason why Smokin Jay is awesome. 
A reason why he is not awesome however is is brother Brad was just bragging to me about Jay bringing him to Alaska for a 10 day trip this spring.


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You got lucky Burton took pity on your stupid ass that break is impact damage. You understand what an impact is? It means you hit it hard. Go read your fucking warranty card and guarantee it isn't covered. Should be happy that Burton just happened to have a surplus of decks they needed to get rid of otherwise you'd be up shits creek without a paddle and your hand would be elbow deep in feces. Warranties are for manufacturing defects not fucktards like you that land in the backseat and snap a board.


lol who is this guy.
dude, how far is your straw up burton's ass.
and what is your problem.
yo, 2 words:
ANGER MANAGEMENT

its ppl like you, that I would "impact damage" your face if i ever saw you
keep your mouth shut. one more time, please and thank you.

Burton WAS great, now.. i just like their socks.

anyhow, they are going to warranty my board AGAIN.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

chingy_ said:


> lol who is this guy.
> dude, how far is your straw up burton's ass.
> and what is your problem.
> yo, 2 words:
> ...


haha lmao lol


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chingy_ said:


> its ppl like you, that *I would "impact damage" your face if i ever saw you*
> keep your mouth shut. one more time, please and thank you.


I'm not defending BurtonAvenger or anything but the internet tough guy stuff is hella lame.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

wow this thread has turned into a comedy lol


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> PM
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> ...


The bolded above means it's at their discretion what to do, not that it's automatically warrantied.

People break boards, get over it. It's not the manufacturers fault. The only board I've never seen break (but have heard of) were the old Morrow foam core boards. It happens. Don't act like BA being a dick here, he's being honest. I've been riding for over 20 years, SHIT HAPPENS. Years ago you used to have to submit every broken board, blown out edge, delam, loose or stripped insert for warranty and you know what, a majority of them weren't warrantied. Why, user error. 

Let me ask you this, if you drop or run over your iPod or iPhone do you think it's Apple's defect?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

chingy_ said:


> lol who is this guy.
> dude, how far is your straw up burton's ass.
> and what is your problem.
> yo, 2 words:
> ANGER MANAGEMENT



I'm not here sayin' that BA isn't an *ass*.. because he is. We all know this and it's a given... but I will say BA actually knows his shit. 

...sometimes.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

mallrat said:


> Let me ask you this, if you drop or run over your iPod or iPhone do you think it's Apple's defect?


that's a very unintelligent comparison. the intended use for an iphone isn't to be thrown around. a snowboard is intended to be ridden. to ride it, weight is being applied to the board. even burton says "Structural cracks on fiberglass top sheet, base, core, edge, sidewall and inserts are covered under warranty."

abuse is not covered and i know for a fact i did not abuse the board. and when i said i landed tail heavy i meant i landed back foot first. not completely jam the tail in the snow. and 25ft jump is very small and cracks should not happen. just because other boards i've had (burton included) did not crack like this. torstein landed tail heavy at x games 15 slopestyle from airing 80 feet and his board's still fine. what does that say?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I'm not here sayin' that BA isn't an *ass*.. because he is. We all know this and it's a given... but I will say BA actually knows his shit.
> 
> ...sometimes.


apparently not if he breaks 5 boards a year lol. anyone can do a google search and pretend to be an expert on the net. but judging from his immature responses and the fact that he used to be overweight, not trying to judge him here, but he's fking idiot.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

to further prove my point, this is an impact damage, meaning landing on rocks. taken from burton's site.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Impact damage can mean multiple things. Rocks is just one possibility. That is not the only thing they'll be looking at to determine if it's impact damage or not.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> *to further prove my point, this is an impact damage, meaning landing on rocks. taken from burton's site.*


OK genius, what happens when you land a jump? Or even an ollie?

Yep that's right IMPACT... Just dropping a little knowledge for ya


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Karasene said:


> I'm not here sayin' that BA isn't an *ass*.. because he is. We all know this and it's a given... but I will say BA actually knows his shit.
> 
> ...sometimes.


This....

"impact damage your face" ??? Seriously? Very threatening.....


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

cifex said:


> This....
> 
> "impact damage your face" ??? Seriously? Very threatening.....


maybe someone already did. that's why he has 4000+ posts. he must be hiding home in front of a computer all day long.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually he is probably out riding since there area has fresh snow. He's in Breckenridge I believe and rides around 122.3 days a year. Works in the snowboard industry at some level and typically provides useful info. Usually he will and I am sure he will post his location and invite you to come and try to provide some impact damage. Lol. He is very direct which can be construed to be an asshole, I know the feeling. 

If you don't like Burton then buy a different board and stfu already. I mean fuck....They offered you a new board. What more do you want.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Argo said:


> Actually he is probably out riding since there area has fresh snow. He's in Breckenridge I believe and rides around 122.3 days a year. Works in the snowboard industry at some level and typically provides useful info. Usually he will and I am sure he will post his location and invite you to come and try to provide some impact damage. Lol. He is very direct which can be construed to be an asshole, I know the feeling.
> 
> If you don't like Burton then buy a different board and stfu already. I mean fuck....They offered you a new board. What more do you want.


being direct is fine, but insulting people is unnecessary. i was friendly to him at first but his foul mouth (fingers in this case) would not stop. ever heard of treat people the way you want to be treated? guess what, it costs money to ship burton the board. money i'd rather spend on actually riding. and, if you don't like this thread, you dont have to click on it. actually i dont mind burton.

and if you go back to the first few posts, i was simply asking if "pro-tip" was a weak spot. and this whole thread went to shit beginning with BA's retarded posts.

BA if you are reading this, remember, people are going to treat you the same way you treat others. maybe you are depressed from some childhood issues. that doesn't make it alright to insult people for your own pleasure. and argo, working in the snowboard industry doesn't mean shit. he could be those people who put stickers on boards...


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Argo said:


> Actually he is probably out riding since there area has fresh snow. He's in Breckenridge I believe and rides around 122.3 days a year. Works in the snowboard industry at some level and typically provides useful info. Usually he will and I am sure he will post his location and invite you to come and try to provide some impact damage. Lol. He is very direct which can be construed to be an asshole, I know the feeling.
> 
> *If you don't like Burton then buy a different board and stfu already. I mean fuck....They offered you a new board. What more do you want*.


:thumbsup:

I remember people used to give companies props for warrantying boards they didn't have too. People also use to judge and be very critical of companies warranty departments and how cool they were to deal with. That was a reason the shope I worked at always carried Mervin even when they didn't sell well in SoCal. They were cool and easy to deal with and warrantied everything


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Hai gaiz what do you think of my new signature?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

mallrat said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I remember people used to give companies props for warrantying boards they didn't have too. People also use to judge and be very critical of companies warranty departments and how cool they were to deal with. That was a reason the shope I worked at always carried Mervin even when they didn't sell well in SoCal. They were cool and easy to deal with and warrantied everything


actually if u re-read the posts, i did not complain about burton's warranty one bit, i started the thread simply asking whats up? and BA took this whole thread to shit. i was friendly the whole time until BA started talking shit to my buddy for no apparent reason.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> ANGER MANAGEMENT
> 
> its ppl like you, that I would "impact damage" your face if i ever saw you
> keep your mouth shut. one more time, please and thank you.


Oh joy we have an interwebz tough guy here, and if you are going to call anger management on him it might be a good idea not to talk about violence, tends to make you look like a hypocrite.


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

haha wow. this had gotten outta hand.

jegnorge is my boy, we ride together and train ourselves to progress.

Lets just leave it at that. there is too much hate already.

done & done.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Hai gaiz


while we're in this mood.. :laugh:

Phenom... I think you're still a kid? So fine... but what is the purpose of typing words as if you just learned how to sound out letters? Seriously.. It takes more thought to add a letter to the word "Hi" then it does to just type normal... and it makes you look retarded. 

Anyway.. nice sig.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Where's the popcorn smiley?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Zee said:


> Where's the popcorn smiley?












There you go, closure.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This is an entertaining thread... best in a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Zee said:


> This is an entertaining thread... best in a while.


Agreed. Incredible amount of butthurt displayed by all involved leading to an incredible amount of entertainment for all who aren't involved.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Karasene said:


> while we're in this mood.. :laugh:
> 
> Phenom... I think you're still a kid? So fine... but what is the purpose of typing words as if you just learned how to sound out letters? Seriously.. It takes more thought to add a letter to the word "Hi" then it does to just type normal... and it makes you look retarded.
> 
> Anyway.. nice sig.












For future reference, age can be found in members' profiles :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> actually when i called burton they said if the base isn't damaged, just the top that cracked it's not impact damage since you can't prove it. therefore it's considered a manufacturing defect. perhaps u would like to get your facts straight. since u said u weight like 165 lbs, perhaps u would stop riding kids boards since u said u break 5 board a year.


News flash dumbass impact doesn't effect the base only.



chingy_ said:


> lol who is this guy.
> dude, how far is your straw up burton's ass.
> and what is your problem.
> yo, 2 words:
> ...


Pot meet kettle. Oh and if you ever find yourself in Breckenridge here's my address 1161 SKi Hill Rd. That's right on the base of Peak 8 about 1000 feet from the base area as in I walk out my door and get on a chairlift. 



jegnorge said:


> apparently not if he breaks 5 boards a year lol. anyone can do a google search and pretend to be an expert on the net. but judging from his immature responses and the fact that he used to be overweight, not trying to judge him here, but he's fking idiot.


Here let me google that for you. 



mallrat said:


> OK genius, what happens when you land a jump? Or even an ollie?
> 
> Yep that's right IMPACT... Just dropping a little knowledge for ya


He understands simple concepts. Why can't you is it because you're mentally challenged? If you are I'm sorry for picking on your small minds like literally I'm sorry you have small minds cause they didn't develop.



jegnorge said:


> maybe someone already did. that's why he has 4000+ posts. he must be hiding home in front of a computer all day long.


Sorry was passed out catching up on sleep after the last 2 pow days. 



jegnorge said:


> being direct is fine, but insulting people is unnecessary. i was friendly to him at first but his foul mouth (fingers in this case) would not stop. ever heard of treat people the way you want to be treated? guess what, it costs money to ship burton the board. money i'd rather spend on actually riding. and, if you don't like this thread, you dont have to click on it. actually i dont mind burton.
> 
> and if you go back to the first few posts, i was simply asking if "pro-tip" was a weak spot. and this whole thread went to shit beginning with BA's retarded posts.
> 
> BA if you are reading this, remember, people are going to treat you the same way you treat others. maybe you are depressed from some childhood issues. that doesn't make it alright to insult people for your own pleasure. and argo, working in the snowboard industry doesn't mean shit. he could be those people who put stickers on boards...


My mouth is just as foul I swear like a drunken sailor, don't care if I offend people being brutally honest, and don't care if you feel you're mistreated. You're not my friend why should I be nice? Plus it's funny to see how worked up you and your boyfriend got. Sounds like you got some deep pent up homosexual rage going on. 



chingy_ said:


> haha wow. this had gotten outta hand.
> 
> jegnorge is my boy, we ride together and train ourselves to progress.
> 
> ...


Should have known you two run trains on each other. Choo choo all aboard the hershey highway. 

With that note I'm going to go mount up my 67 Swallow Tail and prepare for this 17 inches of fresh snow we're getting tomorrow. Have fun crying about your boards you broke for being fucktards. And I still suggest you go read that warranty card that comes with your board might open your eyes.


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

lol at this ^


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is quite the dick measuring contest we have going on here. Seriously, I've cringed the last couple of times I've opened this thread for fear that it has literally come down to that and I'm going to be confronted with a picture of cock and ruler.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> This is quite the dick measuring contest we have going on here. Seriously, I've cringed the last couple of times I've opened this thread for fear that it has literally come down to that and I'm going to be confronted with a picture of cock and ruler.


Don't lie man you're afraid someone will post a vagina cause these two are giant pussies!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

LOL!

But yeah, given the choice I would greatly prefer that.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> My mouth is just as foul I swear like a drunken sailor, don't care if I offend people being brutally honest, and don't care if you feel you're mistreated. You're not my friend why should I be nice? Plus it's funny to see how worked up you and your boyfriend got. Sounds like you got some deep pent up homosexual rage going on..


lol, this is funny. i understand why you are such a prick. you probably got knocked up by accident, that's how you were born. your parents divorced when you were like 5. never had a loving parent which made you very angry inside. dunno how old you are, but in case u managed to find someone to marry. you are probably divorced now, and spending half your pay check on alimony. man, who wouldn't get pissed off at that. so u like to talk shit on the internet to make yourself feel better. 

brutally honest? so far you've done nothing but making a bunch of fact-less assumptions and making a fool of yourself. are you in your 30s? how very mature of you. your deadbeat dad must be very proud. are you drunk yet? so suck on your bottle whiskey. in 10 years when you destroy your liver and go through your medical bankruptcy you are going to wonder why you've been such a "brutally honest" f'k tard all your life.

for everyone else. glad you are entertained haha. who doesn't liked drama?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> lol, this is funny. i understand why you are such a prick. you probably got knocked up by accident, that's how you were born. your parents divorced when you were like 5. never had a loving parent which made you very angry inside. dunno how old you are, but in case u managed to find someone to marry. you are probably divorced now, and spending half your pay check on alimony. man, who wouldn't get pissed off at that. so u like to talk shit on the internet to make yourself feel better.
> 
> brutally honest? so far you've done nothing but making a bunch of fact-less assumptions and making a fool of yourself. are you in your 30s? how very mature of you. your deadbeat dad must be very proud. are you drunk yet? so suck on your bottle whiskey. in 10 years when you destroy your liver and go through your medical bankruptcy you are going to wonder why you've been such a "brutally honest" f'k tard all your life.
> 
> for everyone else. glad you are entertained haha. who doesn't liked drama?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LMFAO!!! That picture is awesome!

Shit just got real! We got psychoanalysis going on now! Somebody find a pic of Sigmund Freud railing lines off a dead hooker ASAP!


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> lol, this is funny. i understand why you are such a prick. you probably got knocked up by accident, that's how you were born. your parents divorced when you were like 5. never had a loving parent which made you very angry inside. dunno how old you are, but in case u managed to find someone to marry. you are probably divorced now, and spending half your pay check on alimony. man, who wouldn't get pissed off at that. so u like to talk shit on the internet to make yourself feel better.
> 
> brutally honest? so far you've done nothing but *making a bunch of fact-less assumptions and making a fool of yourself*. are you in your 30s? how very mature of you. your deadbeat dad must be very proud. are you drunk yet? so suck on your bottle whiskey. in 10 years when you destroy your liver and go through your medical bankruptcy you are going to wonder why you've been such a "brutally honest" f'k tard all your life.
> 
> for everyone else. glad you are entertained haha. who doesn't liked drama?


Anyone else see the irony in this one post?


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> if u are implying i did that too. *wanna quote me on it?* because i dont think i did. if u dont have solid evidence to support your argument. no one will take u seriously. then again you call yourself fatboy, so already i can't take you seriously. no offense.


No offense taken. I understand that this is the interwebz and don't take things too seriously... unlike some people



> you probably got knocked up by accident, that's how you were born. your parents divorced when you were like 5. never had a loving parent which made you very angry inside. dunno how old you are, but in case u managed to find someone to marry. you are probably divorced now, and spending half your pay check on alimony. man, who wouldn't get pissed off at that. so u like to talk shit on the internet to make yourself feel better.


:dunno:


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

what has happened to ppl and this world.

whatever happened to forums being a place where we share information
instead of this "my dick is bigger than yours" contest

Like for real

BurtonAvenger, you are entitled to your opinion.
Your lack of respect for anyone's opinion other than your own is, and will be your own downfall.

One day, you will see how it all catches up to you
Thanks for the addy, i'll be sure you find you if I come out there.. lol
no not really cuz your not actually worth my time to click on the google link

But honestly, like damn. This has gotten way outta hand.
yah i still laugh at this cuz it is funny.

I likeD Burton Stuff, and the only reason I am bashing them now is because of the lack of quality control.

You do not know how I ride, I do not know how you ride.
I know my limits and what I do, and how I ride would not fuk up the top sheet the way it did, IF the construction was not the issue.

That is MY opinion.

These talks of me and jegnorge, gotta stop.
you do not know us as people, but just some guy typing and arguing over the internet.

This really would not have escalated to this extent without the active involvement and criticism of this BurtonAvenger fool.
Congrats that you live just off the slopes, but know what? Snowboarding is prolly the only good thing in your life. or the only thing you are good at.

it is people like you, that give OTHER riders a bad rep.

This is supposed to be like a brotherhood, where we share our experiences & opinions to help each other out.

Where is the love for snowboarding? no ****

Nonetheless, consumers are entitled to their options of who to give their money to for their product of choice. My option is to no longer place my money into Burton, that is all.

So if you want an apology that i hurt your feelings, you're not gonna get it, cuz in the end, your still a dick. And im pretty sure its a small one if all you can do is bash ppl over the internet.

Like it says on the signs by the terrain parks.
Respect earns respect.

Sorry but I would have respected your opinions, true or not, had you not have been this ignorant from the get-go.
No one will 100% agree with what you have to say, but just cuz you have an opinion, does not make it right/true


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> a place where we share information instead of this "my dick is bigger than yours" contest...
> 
> your still a dick. And im pretty sure its a small one


Fucking. Awesome.

:laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Phenom said:


> For future reference, age can be found in members' profiles :thumbsup:



So your 23.. and you think that that pic is cool... wtf. 
Most of those pictures are the dumbest shit I've ever seen. IMO.
But :dunno:

Sorry Guys I'm done.
On with the Chlorophyll!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> Dear Fellow Enthusiasts in this Sport we fondly refer to as "Snowboarding",
> 
> What has happened to the people in this world we inhabit? Why are we arguing about something so foul as ones genitals when we could be sharing and discussing information on other fascinating topics (such as the female *ahem* figure)!
> 
> ...


10characters


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Karasene said:


> So your 23.. and you think that that pic is cool... wtf.
> Most of those pictures are the dumbest shit I've ever seen. IMO.
> But :dunno:
> 
> ...


It seems like you aren't very experienced with teh intarwebz.

Like I said in another thread; this forum has a lot to learn and room for a lot of growth.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Phenom said:


>





Karasene said:


> So your 23.. and you think that that pic is cool... wtf.
> Most of those pictures are the dumbest shit I've ever seen. IMO.
> But :dunno:
> 
> ...


I'm 33 and I still find a well-timed LOLcat macro chuckle worthy. Especially in a thread disaster like this one. haha



Also, that situation .gif killed me. dammit that was good.

As for the rest of this thread, did ONTD invade this place when I wasn't looking? oy..


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

hilarious thread


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Karasene said:


> On with the Chlorophyll!


No I will not make out with you!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> lol, this is funny. i understand why you are such a prick. you probably got knocked up by accident, that's how you were born. your parents divorced when you were like 5. never had a loving parent which made you very angry inside. dunno how old you are, but in case u managed to find someone to marry. you are probably divorced now, and spending half your pay check on alimony. man, who wouldn't get pissed off at that. so u like to talk shit on the internet to make yourself feel better.
> 
> brutally honest? so far you've done nothing but making a bunch of fact-less assumptions and making a fool of yourself. are you in your 30s? how very mature of you. your deadbeat dad must be very proud. are you drunk yet? so suck on your bottle whiskey. in 10 years when you destroy your liver and go through your medical bankruptcy you are going to wonder why you've been such a "brutally honest" f'k tard all your life.
> 
> for everyone else. glad you are entertained haha. who doesn't liked drama?


Thank you Dr. Phil but I can't help but wonder if these outpourings of psycho babble are merely a manifestation of your own existence and thus you find that by trying to psycho analyze myself it is truly you that has been subject to years of scorn, daddy issues, and acute alcoholism. These stark realizations are now coming to the forefront as we delve further into the human psyche and thus as an outlet for you to relieve this horrible tension that has been building in your cerebellum you have decided to project your short comings as a human onto someone that does not care if you are offended by his thoughts or opinions. This person in question would be me in case your mentally deficient thought capacity in its strife to make sure you keep breathing and typing didn't grasp that. 

Now I thank you for your thoughts and predictions on my life but while you were being so overtly butt hurt about this I went off rode some pow, broke a board, swapped boards, went back up and rode some park. And you know what? It was a good day to be me! Not so much a good day for the board but shit happens and boards break.


chingy_ said:


> what has happened to ppl and this world.
> 
> whatever happened to forums being a place where we share information
> instead of this "my dick is bigger than yours" contest


Well people evolved and stop caring about hurting peoples feelings by being brutally honest. You though didn't get the memo. 

Is your dick really bigger maybe you should get a ruler out and measure it.





chingy_ said:


> Like for real
> 
> BurtonAvenger, you are entitled to your opinion.
> Your lack of respect for anyone's opinion other than your own is, and will be your own downfall.
> ...


I'm not entitled to my opinion I just give it and don't care. I never said I didn't respect peoples opinions but I have no problem calling a self absorbent incompetent fucktard a dumbass. This is the difference you don't see as you think it's a battle of opinions where as it's just me calling a dumbass a fucktard.

Sounds like someone doesn't know how to follow through with threats, guess you failed intimidation 101 at your all male boarding school. Probably where that pent up frustration comes from. It's cool man go whack the weasel or slap the salami god won't hate you any less.



chingy_ said:


> But honestly, like damn. This has gotten way outta hand.
> yah i still laugh at this cuz it is funny.


Yes threatening physical violence on someone pretty much means it has gotten out of hand and that your mental capacity to even articulate a well thought out response has gone out the window. Hulk Mad Hulk Smash!



chingy_ said:


> I likeD Burton Stuff, and the only reason I am bashing them now is because of the lack of quality control.
> 
> You do not know how I ride, I do not know how you ride.
> I know my limits and what I do, and how I ride would not fuk up the top sheet the way it did, IF the construction was not the issue.


Fact any form of slap, ding, or bounce on the snow causes an impact
Fact your board broke from an impact
Fact impacts are not a manufacturing defect
Fact you are a dumbass for thinking this. 

Fact I can guarantee I know how you ride and it's probably knees straight, bent at the waist, and looking like a fucktard. As you see it is the national image of fucktards. 





chingy_ said:


> These talks of me and jegnorge, gotta stop.
> you do not know us as people, but just some guy typing and arguing over the internet.


Someones covering up their pent up homosexual bromance rage here. It's cool man it's the 21st century just come out of the closet and say you swallow swords, play hide the salami in the deep dark well, are practicing tummy sticks. We're not going to judge you if you're honest but being blatantly deceiving about your sexual orientation in hopes of boosting your ego on here is pathetic. 



chingy_ said:


> This really would not have escalated to this extent without the active involvement and criticism of this BurtonAvenger fool.
> Congrats that you live just off the slopes, but know what? Snowboarding is prolly the only good thing in your life. or the only thing you are good at.
> 
> it is people like you, that give OTHER riders a bad rep.


Actually it probably would have escalated because someone else would have so eloquently pointed out that you fucktards boards broke from non manufacturing defects. 

Snowboarding is my life, I'm not the best I'm not the worst I can get down the hill and have fun while I do it. I don't care about other people learned a long time ago that people are people and everyone is different some are douches some aren't. People will either like me or hate me for being me regardless and if I wanted to make a herd of sheeple happy I would be unhappy. 



chingy_ said:


> This is supposed to be like a brotherhood, where we share our experiences & opinions to help each other out.
> 
> Where is the love for snowboarding? no ****


I shared my opinion you just didn't like that it wasn't the same as yours. Snowboarding still has a lot of love it's all around you but you just have one preconceived notion of what it is and when someone clashes with that you get overtly butt hurt. 



chingy_ said:


> Nonetheless, consumers are entitled to their options of who to give their money to for their product of choice. My option is to no longer place my money into Burton, that is all.


That's your choice personally I wouldn't write a company off because their product broke because I was a fucktard riding it but hey that's just me.



chingy_ said:


> So if you want an apology that i hurt your feelings, you're not gonna get it, cuz in the end, your still a dick. And im pretty sure its a small one if all you can do is bash ppl over the internet.


 And back to the dick waving comment that was mentioned above. Not only can you not follow through with threats but you're hypocritical and can't stick to your beliefs or claims.



chingy_ said:


> Like it says on the signs by the terrain parks.
> Respect earns respect.


I have no respect for you nor do I care if you respect me so that sign should probably be shoved up the resorts proverbial ass right along with the family fun zones and douche bag rent a cop mountain watch. 



chingy_ said:


> Sorry but I would have respected your opinions, true or not, had you not have been this ignorant from the get-go.
> No one will 100% agree with what you have to say, but just cuz you have an opinion, does not make it right/true


No you wouldn't have because it's evident that you do not value anyones but your owns and when someone contradicts your thought belief system they are ignorant and a blight.

Also love that Situation photo going to have to use that in something.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

sabatoa said:


> I'm 33 and I still find a well-timed LOLcat macro chuckle worthy. Especially in a thread disaster like this one. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Used the right way, gifs, jpegs, and other memes can make even the worst of threads pretty damn good.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> whatever happened to forums being a place where we share information
> instead of this "my dick is bigger than yours" contest
> 
> 
> ...


What have you contributed to these forums and other riders here?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

You never heard of the lolcats, karasene?

Somebody tell a joke. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Thank you Dr. Phil but I can't help but wonder if these outpourings of psycho babble are merely a manifestation of your own existence and thus you find that by trying to psycho analyze myself it is truly you that has been subject to years of scorn, daddy issues, and acute alcoholism. These stark realizations are now coming to the forefront as we delve further into the human psyche and thus as an outlet for you to relieve this horrible tension that has been building in your cerebellum you have decided to project your short comings as a human onto someone that does not care if you are offended by his thoughts or opinions. This person in question would be me in case your mentally deficient thought capacity in its strife to make sure you keep breathing and typing didn't grasp that.
> 
> Now I thank you for your thoughts and predictions on my life but while you were being so overtly butt hurt about this I went off rode some pow, broke a board, swapped boards, went back up and rode some park. And you know what? It was a good day to be me! Not so much a good day for the board but shit happens and boards break.
> 
> ...


_Where's KaySlay when you need him_
"GOD! DAMN!" (Kaylslay voice)



Qball said:


>


:laugh:

We need an archive for threads like this one. Reminds me of.....http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/25465-rate-my-style.html


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger,

you got way to much time on your hands, i dont even bother to read thru your posts anymore because you simply are not worth my time, to go back and forth to quote specific parts so that you can input your smart-ass remarks.
FUCKTARD this, FUCKTARD that, who even says that. OH YEAH!
YOU DO, cuz you are a FUCKING RETARD

are you like 13? cuz you sure sound like it.

its funny to see how much rage you have pent up inside and to see that all you can do is unleash it on ppl you dont know.
We can all make stupid jokes or bash each other, but at the end of the day. You are the only person that makes yourself look like an ass, and believe you me, YOU DO.
"excuse me sir, do you have a mint?" lol remember ace ventura?

Anyhow, you do need a mint, cuz i smell the shit that comes outta your mouth.


SNOWFOX, that re-write of my post was stellar.
Good times my friend =)

Whoever asked about what I contributed thus far. I havent, because I just joined this forum to share my experience via my post.
Then this crazy battle started. which almost makes me not want to surround myself or even read posts from delinquent and uneducated people such as Mr #1 Fucktard

Time for dinner =)

Whistler for 1 wk in 2 wks!
Woot Woot

have a good one everybody
cept you fucktard =D


----------



## chingy_ (Feb 7, 2011)

and on a side note
its usually ppl that bash gay people, that turn out to be gay.

think its almost your turn to come out of the closet.

I think your next board should have PEN15 MUNCH3R on the base


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

chingy_ said:


> BurtonAvenger,
> 
> you got way to much time on your hands, i dont even bother to read thru your posts anymore because you simply are not worth my time, to go back and forth to quote specific parts so that you can input your smart-ass remarks.
> FUCKTARD this, FUCKTARD that, who even says that. OH YEAH!
> ...


FWIW, if you are going to tell someone they sound like a 13 year old and call them a retard, you should probably learn how to spell and use proper punctuation.


P.S. You started this whole battle


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chingy_ said:


> BurtonAvenger,
> 
> you got way to much time on your hands, i dont even bother to read thru your posts anymore because you simply are not worth my time, to go back and forth to quote specific parts so that you can input your smart-ass remarks.
> FUCKTARD this, FUCKTARD that, who even says that. OH YEAH!
> ...


Anyone else notice for someone that doesn't care what I say he sure spends a lot of time responding? Kind of ironic that he keeps going off about this when he claims he's ignoring me. Guess it's just another sign of his hypocritical nature. 

And once again the irony continues like Mall Rat mentions he can't punctuate or form a real thought yet I'm the one that's retarded. And on aggression you're the one that threatened physical violence now I don't know about you but that sounds like someone has some rage issues not the guy cracking one liners and witty quips. 


chingy_ said:


> and on a side note
> its usually ppl that bash gay people, that turn out to be gay.
> 
> think its almost your turn to come out of the closet.
> ...


I've been out of the closet for a long time man, it's only gay if you push back. Come on if prison taught me anything it was that. 

Actually my next board will have two unicorns fucking while farting rainbows.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually my next board will have two unicorns fucking while farting rainbows.


That would win hands down for most fucking rad base ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

To OP and his buddy, let me ask this.

Do you skate? If you break a board is it a manufacturer defect? Or does the price change your opinion of quality?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

chingy_ said:


> BurtonAvenger,
> 
> you got way to much time on your hands, i dont even bother to read thru your posts anymore because you simply are not worth my time, to go back and forth to quote specific parts so that you can input your smart-ass remarks.
> FUCKTARD this, FUCKTARD that, who even says that. OH YEAH!
> ...


Just give it up dude, every one of your posts looks like this.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Any boards going to break when you land that way. I can take a brand new board out of the wrapper and break it one run it's just physics it's not even a manufacturing defect thats your fault.


This is not true.

Pro tip is much thinner and every board i have seen has broken in the exact same place.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


>


That is just... well, it's just awesome


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Pro tip is much thinner and every board i have seen has broken in the exact same place.


And how many is that? I've seen hundreds of boards break right there over the years does that mean the whole industry has a giant QC issue?


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you're onto something big here BA.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> This is quite the dick measuring contest we have going on here. Seriously, I've cringed the last couple of times I've opened this thread for fear that it has literally come down to that and I'm going to be confronted with a picture of cock and ruler.


couldn't find a pic of a chicken and a ruler( to keep it p.g.)but I thought this expressed this thread rather well:dunno:


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

funniest 20 minutes EVER


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

flame wars aside, i don't think anyone answered the original question for this thread...


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't read all 10 pages

But everything has a breaking point,how many times hitting 30 ft jumps should things really last.

spending 60k on a car and it's destroyed in one day,things break under extreme measures it's all how you treat things.


----------

